# Bitten By UWA Bug



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

So I've been avoiding buying an ultra-wide angle lens for a number of years now. Mainly because I have been planning to go full-frame and most of the ones made for crop bodies don't work well or at all on ff bodies. They also cost quite a bit. 

However, there have been many times when I have almost pulled the trigger on the Canon 10-22, then the Sigma 10-20, and finally the Tokina 11-16. 

And now, after doing a real estate shoot (http://www.fadetowhitephotography.ca/sessions/real-estate-shoot-300-sheppards-run-beechville/) and borrowing a friend's Sigma 10-20, I have decided I want one. Badly. Haha.

The one I've decided on (I think?) is the Sigma 8-16mm. It has been getting great reviews and though it's max aperture is a bit slower, it competes very well with the lenses mentioned above while providing 20% more width. It's also not a fisheye, which most lenses at this width are. 

The max aperture isn't really an issue seeing as how I will be using a tripod as well as stopping down to f/6.3-8 most of the time anyways. 

It also fits nicely into my setup: 8-16mm, 15-85mm, 70-200mm. 

Anyone else use a UWA? Thoughts on the models metioned? The 8-16?


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I have the Sigma 10-20. Don't use it as often as I thought; I'm considering selling it, to be honest. But it's ideal for real estate shoots. I used it to document a large renovation project and it was helpful to get a sense of the whole room. 

Here's another shot (don't look at the shadow )


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Whats that at the bott... oh never mind lol!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Big foot


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I use a Samyang 14mm f/2.8 on my Canon 5DII (full-frame) and I absolutely love it. I do lots of landscapes, and the 14mm is one of my most-used lenses. It's a full-manual lens, from a mostly no-name company, but all the reviews show it as being stellar.

Here's an example shot of the Grand Canyon:


----------

